# When should I get a ring



## rebis (Oct 3, 2013)

Brothers, I am going to be raised next week and my wife got me a ring already.

Do we wear it after of before the 3rd degree proficiency?

Thoughts?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 3, 2013)

Technically, you could wear it at soon as your Degree is finished. Ask your mentor/coach, as your Lodge may have its own traditions.


----------



## Hirum 324 (Oct 3, 2013)

rebis said:


> Brothers, I am going to be raised next week and my wife got me a ring already.
> 
> Do we wear it after of before the 3rd degree proficiency?
> 
> ...



In our jurisdiction it can be worn after being raised. Although I have learned, that in some jurisdictions you're not supposed to wear or display anything with S&C until after you return your last proficiency. I would check with your Mentor or Worshipful Master they should be able to counsel you correctly.
Enjoy your MM Degree, it's one you'll remember the rest of your life.
Good luck & Congratulations on your upcoming 3rd Degree.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 3, 2013)

Make sure it fits.

That, my brother, is a loaded statement. 

Hopefully you will continue your journey to light and discover many, many more.

Then the magic starts!

:sneaky2:


----------



## crono782 (Oct 3, 2013)

Either way. Up to your local traditions. I waited until I turned in my proficiency.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bushwickrich (Oct 4, 2013)

Wear it proudly after you are raised brother and protect that light!! Let that light shine!! 

Congrats brother 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## otherstar (Oct 4, 2013)

You can wear it, in Texas at least, once you are raised. There are a few versions of a ring presentation ceremony floating around out there (I know because my instructor gave me a copy when I was learning the lectures and floor work after turning in my MM proficiency).


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

I personally would wait until you have earned it after your proficiency.


----------



## Bro. Kapahua (Oct 4, 2013)

After you are raised brother



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 4, 2013)

You can get the ring at any time. However, you should not wear it until you are raised.

We actually have instituted within our lodge, a ring and bible presentation that is performed after closing the lodge so that family and interested friends may come. In several cases, a family member has presented the new MM his ring. This makes them (especially the wives) feel a part of his endeavor.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 5, 2013)

rebis said:


> Brothers, I am going to be raised next week and my wife got me a ring already.
> Do we wear it after of before the 3rd degree proficiency?
> Thoughts?



Good day! 
I agree with the answers brothers.



trysquare said:


> as your Lodge may have its own traditions.





rpbrown said:


> You can get the ring at any time. However, you should not wear it until you are raised.


----------



## Sapper6978 (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought mine before I was raised. I didn't wear it until I was. But I would admire it and it pushed me harder to pass my FC so I could move on. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## John H. (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree, wait a see what your lodge does traditionally.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rebis (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing brothers.
I am sure the topic will come up in the lodge after the MM initiation.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

What do the by-laws state about this for Texas? If I see someone with a ring on or displaying symbols I am expecting that they earned it by passing their proficiency and are truly a master mason. After being raised you have a time limit to turn in your work in order to permanently be a master mason. It doesn't seem there is enough emphasis on learning and examining your degree work. Just a rush to put on a ring. Learning and understanding the degrees is the most important part of this.  I simply wouldn't be comfortable displaying myself as a master mason until I have proven myself as such.  I hope I'm not offending anyone but that's my opinion.


----------



## K3vin (Oct 10, 2013)

I was raised a few months ago.  I had received a few pins and my Grandfather's rings before I passed to Fellowcraft.

Here's how it was explained to me.

Wearing Masonic jewelry should wait until after you prove up after being Raised, to avoid being embarrassed by not knowing the answers if asked questions about Masonry by someone who sees your jewelry. 




My Freemasonry HD


----------



## tantbrandon (Oct 13, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> You can get the ring at any time. However, you should not wear it until you are raised.
> 
> We actually have instituted within our lodge, a ring and bible presentation that is performed after closing the lodge so that family and interested friends may come. In several cases, a family member has presented the new MM his ring. This makes them (especially the wives) feel a part of his endeavor.



That is a great idea!




My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 16, 2013)

Art. 505 in the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas lays out "Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations" (what we used to call Masonic Offense). Subsection No.21 deals with wearing a Masonic emblem.
21. Being a suspended or expelled Mason, knowingly wear,display or use a Masonic badge, button, label or emblem
during the time of his suspension.

Subsection No. 25 deals with a Master Mason proficiency
 25. Willfully, or without an excuse found by the Lodge to be
satisfactory, neglect or refuse to present himself and be
examined as to his proficiency in the Masters’ Degree
within ninety (90) days after being raised.

What makes you a Master Mason? The obligation. By that logic, you can wear the MM ring immediately after being raised as a Master Mason. However, you have to earn the right to continue to wear it. You have the proficiency with a 90 day deadline hanging over you. Art. 439 defines the Examination in the Master's Degree as being proficient in the ENTIRE TRIAL LECTURE, which to me translates as "both Questions and Answers." There is also the Additional Lodge Light work ahead of you, which booklet should have been given you shortly after being raised, although some Lodges wait until after the Proficiency is turned in.


 Art. 439. (476). Examination in Master’s Degree.
 1. Within ninety days after he is raised, a Brother shall have
heard the fourth portion of The Lodge System of Candidate
Information, shall have received all four booklets which comprise
the System, be certified as having completed a Grand
Lodge approved course on Masonic Information (Additional
Lodge Light, A.L.L. program) under the supervision of the
Committee on Masonic Education and Service, and shall have
been examined in open Lodge and voted as proficient in the
entire trial lecture of the Master’s Degree. (Revised 1996)  It shall
be the duty of the officers of the Lodge to see that this is done.
Any Brother who, after receiving the Master’s Degree, willfully
neglects or refuses to present himself and be examined as to his
 proficiency in such degree, within ninety days thereafter, unless
further time is granted him by the Lodge shall be subject to automatic
suspension as provided hereinafter; absence from the State,
natural infirmities or unavoidable accident alone excusing him.


Art. 439 lays it out bluntly that if you go beyond the 90 days "willfully refusing" to return your proficiency, you can be suspended. At which point, you can no longer wear the emblem until you are no longer a suspended or expelled Mason.

Finally, Art. 439 states that you cannot petition an appendant body (York, SCottish, Shrine) until AFTER you have been approved as being proficient in the MM degree.


----------

